# max Länge einer Spalte



## Andreas29 (5. Mrz 2008)

Hi Forum,

kurze, wahrscheinlich einfache Frage:
Kann ich über JDBC unabhängig von der verwendeten Datenbank auslesen, wie lang der Eintrag in eine bestimmte Spalte maximal sein darf?

Danke für eure Hilfe,
Andreas


----------



## Guest (5. Mrz 2008)

Siehe DatabaseMetaData#getColumns(...)


----------



## Andreas29 (6. Mrz 2008)

Hi,

danke für deine Antwort. Werde ich mir mal näher ansehen.

Grüße,
Andreas


----------

